# Professional Aust MUAs - raise your hand!



## counterobsess (Oct 8, 2009)

Thought it might be worthwhile to get a group going specifically for Australian MUAs so we can network, give advice applicable to our market, help with sourcing international brands etc etc.

Come and introduce yourself!!

As for me - hello!  I'm Hannah, current Cert IV student from Brisbane, starting out in the industry.  Have kit, ready to work  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did my first paid job on Saturday (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and have an assisting job on a photo shoot this Saturday (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Can you tell I'm excited?!?!

Currently I work full time in admin, but hopefully as of November I'll go down to part time work so I can get some more TFP work and build my portfolio before my course finishes in Dec.  Desperately trying to get work at a counter but it's proving to be very difficult!!

Anyone else out there??


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 8, 2009)

Great thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi my name is Tina and I'm from Brisbane as well. I've done a cert II and hoping to start freelancing soon. Am building my kit as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I plan on working full time until I get some decent work in that will allow to go part time, until one day I can rely on freelance income alone.

Looking forward to chatting and networking with everyone


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello!! The name is Robyn I completed a Cert II earlier in the year and have been freelancing in my spare time since. Plan to go full time when the economy picks up and I get some more experience under my belt. I'm starting to get some regular clients and am pretty booked this weekend. I've linked up with a uni student from RMIT for TFP but it's been a while since we did anything.

Shout out to Miss Ali, where are you??


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm Alicia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did my Cert II in April 2008 and I am currently doing an advanced makeup course to further my skills.

At the moment I work for Bobbi Brown, I mostly do their events and mini workshops.  I'd prefer to work for M.A.C but one step at a time!

I'm also about to finish my Bachelor of Commerce (Marketing), and would LOVE to do marketing for one of the Estee Lauder companies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In terms of freelance, I don't do bridal (too stressful & not my style!), Im much more into photoshoots and fashion shows


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 11, 2009)

Bump!

There must be more of us out there......


----------



## Jade M (Oct 12, 2009)

Okies I'll bite...

I'm based in Brisbane, but trained and worked both here and in New York. I switched from law to makeup back in 2004.

I work for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have also worked for Mecca, Benefit and Sephora.

I do freelance work also - mainly film/TV/Music Videos but also a fair amount of bridal and personal appearance stuff. I do a bit of SPFX gore work also.

I love love love my work - and am an absolute product junkie.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Jade - that is so exciting working o/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice to see a few of us going from something into makeup. Makes me feel alot more confident!


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm, this thread has made me ponder...

I have been talking to a few MUAs at the moment (both newbies and well-established) and they have all mentioned the 'territorial' nature of the industry.  One even said that she has found her colleagues to be unfriendly and downright rude to newcomers, not allowing newbies to observe or assist even when they need the help, and holding all their knowledge at ransom and refusing to share even with other established artists.

I know I have had a great deal of trouble finding assisting work (in fact it's been near impossible) and many others have had the same problem.  I think this could be the reason.

I understand that established MUAs would have tips and tricks that they have developed after years of hard work, and I totally understand that they don't want to give it all away to someone fresh.  But by totally blocking us out how are we meant to learn anything at all?  Don't they remember what it was like when they started, and how grateful they were when they were given a break??

Please understand that I'm talking in general terms here, and there will always be artists that are willing to give us a chance and are incredibly friendly, so don't think I'm talking about anyone specific on here.

.... *waits to be crucified*....


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 12, 2009)

That really doesn't surprise me! When I think back to when I did my cert II, even my teacher really just taught us the basics, and _maybe_ a few tips and tricks. She has been in the industry for a long time, so I'm sure she knows more than she was letting on!

I do understand that established MUAs may not want to give _everything_ away, and that is fine I completely understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's not like they are going to be around forever, so what is the harm in giving us some of their knowledge and helping the next generation of MUAs? 

I don't know really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but *counterobsess* I get where you are coming from. 

And you are right, there are some AMAZING MUAs out there that are willing to help. RP I'm looking at you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you get some more assisting jobs soon! I haven't even tried, for pretty much the reasons you outlined here.

(Dont get me wrong here, I am trying to get work - paid and TFP - but not so much trying to assist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha Just don't want to come off lazy or anything!).

Wow that is my essay for the morning


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 12, 2009)

I guess I've been lucky so far and haven't encountered this but I have no doubt that it happens. My trainers were all really helpful and forthcoming with what they taught us because we'd be going out and representing that school when we worked, so if our work came off half arsed it reflected badly on them (this is a problem I think Napoleon has).

This is another reason why I haven't taken the leap to full time yet either. I'm pretty content doing this as a side gig for now and want to get more training and experience in too. I think it helps in the way you approach another MUA sometimes, I'm pretty friendly am all about acknowledging great work so I tend to get friendly responses back but bottom line if a person feels threatened you won't get much out of them but it's still good to try and learn what you can. 

Keep trying CB and just go for any job you can get so you can build your portfolio, it's all expierence at least


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_ I think it helps in the way you approach another MUA sometimes, I'm pretty friendly am all about acknowledging great work so I tend to get friendly responses back but bottom line if a person feels threatened you won't get much out of them but it's still good to try and learn what you can. 

Keep trying CB and just go for any job you can get so you can build your portfolio, it's all expierence at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Totally agree - but I have to say I am 100% respectful and friendly at all times, from when I'm in class to when I'm making contact with MUAs to when I'm on a job.  I would absolutely die if anyone ever thought I gave them attitude or was anything less than professional.  All MUAs I approach are because I have seen their work and am impressed by the quality and creativitiy, and I make sure I tell them as much.

And I certainly take anything that I'm offered!  I'm not above coffee runs, cleaning brushes or even just observing.

It's just hard when you try so hard to show your passion, dedication and professionalism and you just keep hitting a brick wall.

Anyways, I'm just especially frustrated by it all at the moment.  I'll step off my soapbox now...


----------



## Jade M (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah see I haven't really had that problem - the makeup artists that I have been lucky enough to learn from within the film side of the industry are always more than willing to share, guide and offer advice. They can be extremely generous with their time and skills - and I'm talking about everyone from low budget indie films to oscar winning artists that I have been fortunate to encounter. In the US there are even professional organisations like The Powder Group founded by the wonderful Michael DeVellis that offer so many opportunities to gain exposure and insight into other aspects of the industry, and I have found it brilliant for getting a chance to access some of the artists that I admire most.

I will say that on the whole the trickiest area seems to be the fashion/editiorial side of the business. It is more competitive, and it can be a high pressure environment, so naturally newbies aren't always going to be able to be given a chance. The tip there is to gain as much experience in areas that you can and build up to what you want to do. 

Please read the next bit carefully - it is meant with respect to all and as advice only...

I do come accross a lot of 'inexperienced' artists that are super keen, and have a clear goal of what they want to acheive. That's fantastic! However... it is unrealistic to expect to walk straight into the work that you are aspiring to without doing the hard yards. By this I mean get out there and do some testing - doing shoots with up and coming photogs and models, and assisting other artists - which is in my opinion an even more valuable part of your education than some of the courses out there.

I always try to give opportunities to other artists on film projects etc that come my way. The problem I encounter often though is that with the projects I get there is often no budget for payment (frankly a lot of the time I am lucky if I can get my materials covered) and some artists just can't seem to see the value in assisting just for the learning experience.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## counterobsess (Oct 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade M* 

 
_I do come accross a lot of 'inexperienced' artists that are super keen, and have a clear goal of what they want to acheive. That's fantastic! However... it is unrealistic to expect to walk straight into the work that you are aspiring to without doing the hard yards. By this I mean get out there and do some testing - doing shoots with up and coming photogs and models, and assisting other artists - which is in my opinion an even more valuable part of your education than some of the courses out there._

 
Totally, 1000% agree.  Thanks Jade


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree too, I'm looking into getting more experience myself and completely open to assisting or TFP... actually I'd be excited as anything to assist. I'm so open to any voluntary work and maybe a short course (my life is a little complicated so I cannot afford to undertake a cert II which I wanted to do).
My first paid job is this Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm doing the make-up of 3 girls for their deb.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 15, 2009)

How exciting! Good luck Paramnesia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first TFP is this Saturday, and I have another one lined up in November. Getting nervous but really excited. Stocked up on more makeup today.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a quick question:

I really need a new traincase soon. I am using my old case from my course and it's WAY too small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been looking around but the only ones i like are around $350+. I'm really tempted, but for that price I could buy a lot of new makeup for my kit...

What kind of case does everyone have? I was thinking of just getting one of those suitcase things (ie the ones you use while travelling) and just getting clear bags for all my makeup and packing it that way. Is this a viable option? Or will my makeup get knocked around too much? Should I just spend the money and get an actual traincase?


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 26, 2009)

I use the smaller suitcase on wheels for my consumables and the things that can get knocked about a little that won't hurt them. Like liquid foundations, lippies, lipglosses, mascaras and falsies etc. I still have my traincase for things like pressed powders such as e/s, face powders blushes etc so that if it gets knocked the case takes the grunt not the palette/compact, it just gives those items that extra bit of security from getting cracked.

HTH!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for that rockin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will start with getting a small suitcase for most of my stuff and then use my current makeup case for the more delicate items. I think I can upgrade to the traincase I really want when my collection grows.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Oct 26, 2009)

I currently use one of those shitty hard cases, and its SO heavy and it fits NOTHING in it. DO NOT RECOMMEND, lol

I have my eye on the MAC Zuca case! Its $570, but $399 with pro discount... one day


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 27, 2009)

OMG!! I'd LOVE to have the MAC Zuca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe next year when I have my MAC pro disc under my belt


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh thanks, the job went well... had an absolutely awesome time and the girls were wonderful. I'm just waiting to see their professional photos and possibly get some copies myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I just need to get myself sorted out, then I'll start building my kit. My dad's gf suggested asking my dad for a loan which I might do.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 28, 2009)

That is great to read Paramnesia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and how awesome if your dad can give you a loan!!

I'm soooo excited! I just put in my trade discount application for Media Makeup and have just been approved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's nothing on the prices for MUFE in the US, but still!!!! Next will be MAC, but that will have to wait to make sure I have money for it on pay day (too many makeup purchases and skyrocketing body corporate fees makes for a low bank account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## stella89 (Oct 28, 2009)

Great thread idea! I thought I might pop in and say hello....

I did a Cert II at Tafe in November last year (though it was more for the practice time than actually learning anything lol), and since then I've worked on a few short films and collaborated with some fashion students for shoots and shows and stuff. Only a couple of paid jobs so far, but I'm happy for it to be a side thing until I graduate uni next year!

My main goal for a while has been to get a casual job at a makeup counter somewhere (Mecca, Mac etc...) but omfg it has been a nightmare! Every single position I've applied for I've either not had enough experience (one counter asked for 5 years retail experience?? bit weird) or they've hired people already within the company. It's funny, I thought I would get more jobs if I had counter experience, but it's turned out I've gotten way more work without it. Even with the amount of on-the-job experience I've gained over the past year, the counters still aren't interested..... Anyone else had issues with this? I'd prefer not to live off waitressing for the rest of my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I loved assisting, though I've only done it once, so I'm definitely looking for more opportunities in that area - I've been thrown in the deep end so many times, so it'd be nice to work alongside a pro! My experience with assisting was really good, though I can understand where you guys are coming from when you say that some people in the industry can get a bit protective - which is absolutely ridiculous! But I'd say it's probably only a small few who behave like that...


----------



## pinkvanilla (Oct 28, 2009)

Welcome to the thread Stella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately I think a lot of us has had that experience with counters. I tried getting work in Myer/DJs after my cert  II and they weren't interested, and a friend of mine recently competed her cert II and she's been having trouble too


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 29, 2009)

I've been looking into doing the diploma of specialist make-up course next year maybe. Seems like quite a huge commitment (1yr and like $4400).
Has anybody here done it or know anybody who has?


----------



## sambibabe (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_I've been looking into doing the diploma of specialist make-up course next year maybe. Seems like quite a huge commitment (1yr and like $4400).
Has anybody here done it or know anybody who has?_

 
Pooah where at? All the diploma courses I looked at were nearly $10,000 and the kit was extra.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_Welcome to the thread Stella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately I think a lot of us has had that experience with counters. I tried getting work in Myer/DJs after my cert  II and they weren't interested, and a friend of mine recently competed her cert II and she's been having trouble too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Myer might surprise you later.. they hold on to details for the next intake. I applied to work in the cosmetics department back in July and got invited to interview a couple of weeks ago- long after I'd forgotten what I applied for!

BTW I haven't done any certs and was still offered an interview so focus your application on other stuff you've done as well as your qualifications


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Pooah where at? All the diploma courses I looked at were nearly $10,000 and the kit was extra._

 
That's at the gordon (tafe) and i get a reduced price. The full course is like 12-15k.
The part that is really putting me off is they use Napoleon in their kits... ick.


----------



## stella89 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Myer might surprise you later.. they hold on to details for the next intake. I applied to work in the cosmetics department back in July and got invited to interview a couple of weeks ago- long after I'd forgotten what I applied for!

BTW I haven't done any certs and was still offered an interview so focus your application on other stuff you've done as well as your qualifications 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ooohh sounds good, congrats on your interview! thanks for the advice, will have to check it out....

btw while i'm here, i thought i might ask - where do all of you buy your supplies e.g. disposables, tools, foundations etc... internet? actual store? i always tend to get stuff from the US on the net, which ends up being quite expensive once you factor in the shipping costs


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella89* 

 
_ooohh sounds good, congrats on your interview! thanks for the advice, will have to check it out....

btw while i'm here, i thought i might ask - where do all of you buy your supplies e.g. disposables, tools, foundations etc... internet? actual store? i always tend to get stuff from the US on the net, which ends up being quite expensive once you factor in the shipping costs_

 
I get most of my disposables from priceline (cotton tips, makeup pads, wipes, sponges etc), but I stocked up at IMATS (especially lipgloss wands!)
My foundations are from MAC (with pro discount!)
But Im looking for a good spatula (a metal one), anyone have any recommendations? Should I just go to an arts supply store?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 2, 2009)

Robyn told me she got her spatula and metal sheet thingo from Gorgeous Cosmetics


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL @ metal sheet thingo

If you google up makeup supplies Australia, there are a few stores that stock everything, including disposables and metal palettes and spatulas


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 2, 2009)

METAL PALETTE! Thanks for the word Nat, I was drawing a blank lol!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplyenchantin* 

 
_METAL PALETTE! Thanks for the word Nat, I was drawing a blank lol!_

 
Don't worry, I get that all the time!


----------



## stella89 (Nov 3, 2009)

i found a site the other day called makeup and glow which i think has been mentioned here before... it looks pretty good, like an australian version of camerareadycosmetics.com. anyone used it before? they sell the occ lip tars which i'm dying to try!

ali - damn imats, i will definitely have to go next year if it's on again!!! which MAC foundation do you use in your kit?


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 3, 2009)

Make up and glow are the AU distributors of OCC liptars and YABY too I think, they were at IMATS so I'd say they are legit


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes Makeup and Glow are legit. It's owned by a makeup artist and I've been to the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I regulary get makeup from there. THey are having a sale on at the moment and OCC Lip Tars are $10. 

And they are very good with postage too!


----------



## Paramnesia (Nov 3, 2009)

You can get a Graftobian metal palette from Camera Ready Cosmetics for like $6USD


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 4, 2009)

Can I ask you all what you do in regards to employment? Do you do makeup full time? Do you work elsewhere while freelancing? If you do, what are your plans for making the transition into full time freelancing/makeup (if applicable)?

I know i'm a very long way off relying on freelancing for my full time income, but I've been thinking a lot about it lately. I don't really know when it will be the right time to go part time at my current job, and then eventually leave altogether. I know i will need to start getting paid work before that time comes, but it just seems so far off considering I've really only got weekends to do TFPs and expand my portfolio. 

I feel confident in doing TFPs and eventually getting paid to do what I do, but I guess i just feel really underprepared in knowing how to go about all of this.


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is where you can purchase the spatula and stainless steel mixing palette that I use Accessories

PV good question, it's a tough one to make the transition and I think it comes down to having enough training, expirience and confidence to make the jump. CatsMeow on here has done it but I haven't seen her on for a little while, maybe send her a PM and ask how she's going? She left full time employment to do makeup full time and from her FB page she looks like she's kicking some real goals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm happy to freelance on the side still so I haven't given it a great deal of thought yet.


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 8, 2009)

Oops, I forget to check the MAC Australia thread for a while and look what happens...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Makeup and Glow = AWESOME!  Rachael is really sweet and can answer any questions, about products or even just the industry.  She's helped me a lot, as well as many girls in my class.

I'm trying to decide what to do about my work as well - I'm really stuck at the moment.  My admin job makes me so depressed, but I'm only doing TFP at the moment and even though I'm getting bridal enquiries the bookings are for months in advance so no money at the moment... trying desperately to get counter work but it's just not happening!!  Not exactly sure what my next step will be....

Oh, and if you shop at Gorgeous Cosmetics they have a MUA discount - not sure exactly what you need, but a business card and ABN should be more than enough


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Media Makeup now do a trade discount! 20%! whoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, definitely going to add more MUFE to my kit now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Makeup and glow offer one too (10%), so Im gonna place an order tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OCC liptars


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 8, 2009)

Yep I have the Media Makeup one - can't wait to get more MUFE! Have the Makeup and Glow one too.

I've also applied for the Gorgeous one (30%), I just attached my business card to the form. Still yet to hear back though (only sent it in last week). Next on my list is MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard they're tough though.

I'm very very excited - I have my first paid job coming up. I'm doing makeup for two girls for their formal. I cannot wait!!!!!


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yay PV!! I've got my first wedding in a couple of weeks


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 9, 2009)

That's awesome rockin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (p.s. love your new avatar!).

Got my Gorgeous VIP card today


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ Thanks sweetie! I trained with Gorgeous and I love so much of their product, I have to get my lazy arse back down there and get my discount sorted. Of their stuff I totally recommend the lip liners and most of the e/s, the 2 colours I am lemming are Starry Night (awesome navy shimmery blue) and Potato Cake (ivory/white, great for photography), they also have great dusts, check out Ms Vegas which is super hot!!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 11, 2009)

^^ Thanks for that list rockin! I was eyeing off their lip liners - good to know they're good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THey had a discount night recently and i got two pairs of eyelashes and the Prism highlighter - the highlighter is gorgeous *love*


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 13, 2009)

So I know I originally said I don't do bridal (also very difficult cuz I work on counter EVERY weekend).
But my photoshoots have been drying up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im only getting offers for swimwear/lingerie atm and I hate doing those - so sleezy!
So looks like Im back in the bridal game! Got an offer of a Sunday wedding early Dec, now lets see if I can get work off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What foundations do u girls like for bridal?


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 13, 2009)

I probably won't be of any help BB has I haven't done any bridal yet but I have read that a lot of MUAs are liking the Chanel Lumiere foundations for bridal. I think MUFE HD would be really good too, looking to put them in my kit soon.

That's all the info I got at the moment


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_I probably won't be of any help BB has I haven't done any bridal yet but I have read that a lot of MUAs are liking the Chanel Lumiere foundations for bridal. I think MUFE HD would be really good too, looking to put them in my kit soon.

That's all the info I got at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've heard good things about Chanel's foundations, but I HATE the colour range. They are all too dark for me, and their darkest one isnt very dark at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got some MUFE HD in my kit. Its not as fantastic as I was hoping


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 14, 2009)

BB I use MAC SFF and Gorgeous Base Perfect Foundations. I'm not lovin the SFF on people as much as I thought I would and am thinking of picking up a few F&B which allot of makeup artists have recommended. I also heard good things abour Laura Mercier?? I swear I hate picking foundations for my kit, so expensive and I never feel like I have enough!

Question - How many foundations colours & types (matte, gel based, oil free etc) does everyone have in their kit?


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 16, 2009)

Aah, foundations - my current cause of stress!  I carry the Gorgeous foundations (Base Perfect and Sheer Brilliance) because I bought their pro kit (MISTAKE!), and I also have MUFE HD.  I agree that the HD isn't as amazing as I thought it would be - I was singing its praises until about a week ago when I had to use it on a non-model and the finish just wasn't great on non-perfect skin.

Bought a Graftobian palette to test out, but haven't had a chance yet.  I have NO IDEA what variety of foundations to have.  My next 'test' was going to be the MUFE Face and Body, as I've heard that's great for bridal.

I also had a look at the Yaby foundations - I wasn't wowed by them, but I only had my skin to test on and I'm quite red so it didn't look great.  It's a sheer foundation.

Cinema Secrets is not being produced at the moment due to the GFC, so if any of you ladies use that I'd start looking for a replacement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I'll be getting my airbrushing kit in December


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't like the Sheer Brilliance one myself, it was too sheer IMO. I like the BP though and I seem to reach for that more than the SFF which has surprised me. The BP is more yellow though even in the beige shades. I think I'm lacking a light/medium straight neutral which I might get the F & B for??? So confused!!

Yay for the air brushing, I wanna do that but not til I'm earning more


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I didn't like the Sheer Brilliance one myself, it was too sheer IMO. I like the BP though and I seem to reach for that more than the SFF which has surprised me._

 
I find that the BP is fine for almost anything, I can just apply it lighter for less coverage.  SB is only good for almost-perfect skin, and I agree it's way too sheer.

Also got the Powder Perfect compacts, and they've been great for me so far!


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah I like the powder compacts too, I've got 1, 5 & 7 and they've pretty much suited everyone. What else did you get in the big pro kit you didn't like?? I've gotta say thought I love their eye dusts!!


----------



## darkorchid (Nov 16, 2009)

It's great reading about all you girls, but I can see there doesn't seem to be many ladies from Sydney! 
Could I ask where everyone studied, or what to look out for in picking a course? I'd like to take a short course or part time course in makeup


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *counterobsess* 

 
_Aah, foundations - my current cause of stress!  I carry the Gorgeous foundations (Base Perfect and Sheer Brilliance) because I bought their pro kit (MISTAKE!), and I also have MUFE HD.  I agree that the HD isn't as amazing as I thought it would be - I was singing its praises until about a week ago when I had to use it on a non-model and the finish just wasn't great on non-perfect skin.

Bought a Graftobian palette to test out, but haven't had a chance yet.  I have NO IDEA what variety of foundations to have.  *My next 'test' was going to be the MUFE Face and Body*, as I've heard that's great for bridal.

I also had a look at the Yaby foundations - I wasn't wowed by them, but I only had my skin to test on and I'm quite red so it didn't look great.  It's a sheer foundation.

Cinema Secrets is not being produced at the moment due to the GFC, so if any of you ladies use that I'd start looking for a replacement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I'll be getting my airbrushing kit in December  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HATE the MUFE face & body. Is ok for shoots, would be very bad for bridal, not a trace of foundation or blush left after 3 or so hrs


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_HATE the MUFE face & body. Is ok for shoots, would be very bad for bridal, not a trace of foundation or blush left after 3 or so hrs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really?  *dreams shattered*
Back to the drawing board!


----------



## counterobsess (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Yeah I like the powder compacts too, I've got 1, 5 & 7 and they've pretty much suited everyone. What else did you get in the big pro kit you didn't like?? I've gotta say thought I love their eye dusts!!_

 
Love the eye dusts!!  I just thought the colour choices in the pro kit were really bad with the eyeshadows and lip products.  They give you what they think is 'popular' (read: what they want to sell) instead of having set colours that give you good variety.  I had four dark lipliners (all plums and burgandy colours) and no neutrals or reds at all.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 16, 2009)

I also hvae the Graftobian palette, I find it very hard to work with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Recently got some MAC SFF and Sculpt so I'm enjoying testing those out. Choosing foundations really does give me a headache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What primer does everyone use? I have the OCC one and the Gorgeous one. I looked at the MAC one when I was in the city the other day, but it seemed to have sparkly bits in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dunno.

The Powder compacts you girls are talking about - are they from Gorgeous?


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_It's great reading about all you girls, but I can see there doesn't seem to be many ladies from Sydney! 
Could I ask where everyone studied, or what to look out for in picking a course? I'd like to take a short course or part time course in makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
The course I did which was the Cert II in makeup services is available in Sydney if you want to check it out. Academy of Makeup

It was a really good course and I recommend it. Just keep in mind what you pay for the course isn't what you'll spend total, the products and brushes can cost just as much as the training.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *counterobsess* 

 
_Love the eye dusts!! I just thought the colour choices in the pro kit were really bad with the eyeshadows and lip products. They give you what they think is 'popular' (read: what they want to sell) instead of having set colours that give you good variety. I had four dark lipliners (all plums and burgandy colours) and no neutrals or reds at all._

 
Yeah I got crappy lippys and liners too, all dark and all plummy! The e/s they gave me where green, light pinks and black (the palette is in my pics of my stash) and I have hardly used those colours at all.  I got the next kit down from the pro kit and it felt like some of it was excess stock they were trying to get rid of rather than what I'd actually use on a regular basis. I ended up buying more nuetrals later down the track.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_I also hvae the Graftobian palette, I find it very hard to work with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Recently got some MAC SFF and Sculpt so I'm enjoying testing those out. Choosing foundations really does give me a headache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What primer does everyone use? I have the OCC one and the Gorgeous one. I looked at the MAC one when I was in the city the other day, but it seemed to have sparkly bits in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dunno.

The Powder compacts you girls are talking about - are they from Gorgeous?_

 
How did you find the SS on clients? I was thinking about it but it got mixed reviews on here. I'm using the Inglot primer at the moment which is pretty good but once it's gone I'm probably going to try the NARS one. And yes the powder compacts are Gorgeous and they're very good indeed


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_I also hvae the Graftobian palette, I find it very hard to work with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Recently got some MAC SFF and Sculpt so I'm enjoying testing those out. Choosing foundations really does give me a headache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What primer does everyone use?* I have the OCC one and the Gorgeous one. I looked at the MAC one when I was in the city the other day, but it seemed to have sparkly bits in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dunno.

The Powder compacts you girls are talking about - are they from Gorgeous?_

 
NARS! Best primer ever! Its pretty pricey, but I've already repurchased it, and its so fantastic! Although, I think its probably for everyone except really oily (or use in place of a moisturiser on oily skins)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_The course I did which was the Cert II in makeup services is available in Sydney if you want to check it out. Academy of Makeup

It was a really good course and I recommend it. Just keep in mind what you pay for the course isn't what you'll spend total, the products and brushes can cost just as much as the training.



Yeah I got crappy lippys and liners too, all dark and all plummy! The e/s they gave me where green, light pinks and black (the palette is in my pics of my stash) and I have hardly used those colours at all.  I got the next kit down from the pro kit and it felt like some of it was excess stock they were trying to get rid of rather than what I'd actually use on a regular basis. I ended up buying more nuetrals later down the track.



*How did you find the SS on clients?* I was thinking about it but it got mixed reviews on here. I'm using the Inglot primer at the moment which is pretty good but once it's gone I'm probably going to try the NARS one. And yes the powder compacts are Gorgeous and they're very good indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im really liking the studio sculpt, it seems to work on almost everyone's skin, and it works well with or without powder. Im leaning towards this as my kit foundation, and then I think I'll get a couple of shades of MAC f&b, and an oil free foundation (maybe MAC foundation stick?)


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 16, 2009)

THanks girls, I will have a look at the NARS one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't used SS on a client yet - was meant to use it on Sunday but didn't get a chance. BB - good to hear it's nice though!

I will also have a look at the Gorgeous compacts!


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 16, 2009)

I've heard excellent things about the Nars primer which is why I was going to try that next.

I'm still not 100% sold on F & B, it's just that when I used it on myself it looked really wet/oily and I'm worried it'll come up shiny in photos but allot of MUA's rave about it??


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 17, 2009)

^^ Do you mean MAC F&B? I know what you mean about it looking wet but it dries down if you buff it in


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah the MAC F & B, I'll try it again to be sure but even with powder it still looked wet?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Yeah the MAC F & B, I'll try it again to be sure but even with powder it still looked wet?_

 
Maybe you used too much? Its very light/sheer coverage. I'd only ever use it on a model (with good skin!)


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 17, 2009)

^^ I doubt it, I'm pretty light handed with my foundation because I have really good skin (I have to remember to go heavier on my clients too). They keep telling me at MAC how buildable it is but then it just looks wetter IMO.

Grrrr, I really hate picking foundations!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_Yeah the MAC F & B, I'll try it again to be sure but even with powder it still looked wet?_

 
Really? I was gonna say, if buffing it doesn't work try a powder! That's so odd, I pretty much use F&B + powder all the time and never look wet


----------



## rockin26 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll use it tomorrow and take a pic and see if it comes up, it's annoying cos I was really hoping it would be good for my kit.


----------



## Jade M (Nov 17, 2009)

I have both Studio Fix Fluid and Studio Sculpt in my kit. I love Face and Body, but find that you need to re-inforce the coverage with a bit of SFF over it for anyone who is not blessed with smooth, even skin.

I carry the two mentioned above in full sizes of NC20, NC37, NC42 and NW15, NW25, NW35. Plus I made up some minis of some of the darker shades for mixing when needed.

Other ones that I've enjoyed working with are the Face Atelier Pro foundations, Armani Luminous Silk and the Nars Oil Free Foundation.

I only use the Prep and Prime primer these days, I was a big smashbox fan, but found that it just wasn't compatable with many foundations - balling on skin etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nars one is pretty good - but I really like the smooth 'barrier' feel that the P&P gives. The sparkly bits don't show through the foundations - they just help to brighten the skin a tiny bit.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Nov 25, 2009)

^^ Thanks Jade for your comment on the prep & prime. I looked at it but was scared off by the sparkly bits that I saw lol Will probably end up purchasing this.

Just wondering who here as a MAC Pro card? I sent in my application 2 weeks ago and wondering what sort of time frame I am looking at before I know if I can get one? They said they would contact me if they needed more info, and I'm assuming no news is good news, but just wondering


----------



## Jade M (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_^^ 
Just wondering who here as a MAC Pro card? I sent in my application 2 weeks ago and wondering what sort of time frame I am looking at before I know if I can get one? They said they would contact me if they needed more info, and I'm assuming no news is good news, but just wondering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm not really sure - it can take a little while I think.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_ 
Just wondering who here as a MAC Pro card? I sent in my application 2 weeks ago and wondering what sort of time frame I am looking at before I know if I can get one? They said they would contact me if they needed more info, and I'm assuming no news is good news, but just wondering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have one..... I think it took about 2 weeks for me to hear back from them and then at least another 4 weeks to get my card.... I sent in a copy of my certificate, copy of my business card and a copy of my ABN and that was sufficient... 

If you are accepted they give you an email address that you can send orders to so that you don't have to wait for your card to arrive to make orders...


----------



## lara (Nov 30, 2009)

re: mixing palettes and metal spatulas

Buy them from an art store or a kitchen/homeware store. If you're buying through a make-up retailer or wholesaler you're just paying a ridiculous mark-up.


----------



## RachaelP (Dec 2, 2009)

Years ago (!) I was trained using a little white tile (like a sample tile you could pick up at a tile or bunnings store for free) as a mixing palette and worked like a charm.  Though may smash if you drop it unlike a metal palette, but an option.


----------



## pinkvanilla (Dec 8, 2009)

Good morning lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a makeup enquiry this morning that made me think - when I am thinking of how long it's going to take to do a job (not bridal) do I factor in set up time? Or should this really not be taking that long that it won't matter?

I think at the moment it takes me a little bit of time to set up but that is mainly because my kit is not very well organised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really must get a new traincase for Christmas!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Dec 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RachaelP* 

 
_Years ago (!) I was trained using a little white tile (like a sample tile you could pick up at a tile or bunnings store for free) as a mixing palette and worked like a charm. Though may smash if you drop it unlike a metal palette, but an option._

 
This is a fantastic idea for people who are not clumsy like me


----------



## jcandelaria (Dec 8, 2009)

Ola Chikas! Another MUA putting her hands up.

I'm Jo and finished my Cert II almost 2 years ago. Like most of you guys trying to get into the industry. My main focus at the moment is refreshing my portfolio so I can launch by website. So doing a lot of TFP at this stage. It can be a pain but I believe its the best way to update and refresh portfolios and to meet future clients. I have done several gigs such as bridal, short film, beauty pageant and music video. My greatest achievement so far is being part of the World Youth Day as one of the head MUA. Got to meet the some fantastic people such as Paulini and Guy Sebastian from Australian Idol. The atmosphere is just so amazing.

My main dilemma right now is that I am just obsess with make up (lol!). I feel like I am forever renewing my kit and buying things that I shouldn't. Does anyone feel the same way as moi? I am currently in maternity leave so I need to keep a close eye on $$

P.s Thanks Counterobsess for starting this thread. Its awesome.


----------



## rockin26 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a massive makeup junkie and I tend to buy things I think I'll use in the kit but most of it is sitting there collecting dust and then the things I find I need on a job I don't have. I think I need to write those items down and purchase what I'm missing rather than what is 'pretty'


----------



## pinkvanilla (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockin26* 

 
_I'm a massive makeup junkie and I tend to buy things I think I'll use in the kit but most of it is sitting there collecting dust and then the things I find I need on a job I don't have. I think I need to write those items down and purchase what I'm missing rather than what is 'pretty' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm trying to do this!! Otherwise I would just end up with a  buttload of stuff I wouldn't use. Everytime I want to buy makeup I think of what I actually NEED in my kit rather than what I want. But I figure if I desperately want soemthing, I will find a way to use it..right


----------



## Peridot (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi...putting my hand up also.

I was trained many years ago lol got my diploma in Makeup Artistry & Technology back in 1992
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been out of the industry for a bit  but getting back into it again, just happy doing weddings for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also updating my portfolio and kit.
  I am looking to do an airbrushing course, but I can't find anything in Perth.  So I am considering flying to adelaide and doing one with MMU.
Have any of you heard of DDP (Diego Dalla Palma) brand?  I used some in my training and loved it!  They have launched new products so I think i will add some to my kit, also loving MUFE & Graftobian, OCC, Mac...lol the list is never ending haha.   About to try some Inglot too


----------



## pinklemonade (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_Good morning lovelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a makeup enquiry this morning that made me think - when I am thinking of how long it's going to take to do a job (not bridal) do I factor in set up time? Or should this really not be taking that long that it won't matter?

I think at the moment it takes me a little bit of time to set up but that is mainly because my kit is not very well organised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really must get a new traincase for Christmas!_

 
Babe, I tend to tell my brides that I will arrive 15 minutes earlier than start time to set up, and for other work I give them a total time it will take from start to finish, I generally allow 15 minutes to set up etc then just because I have so much stuff.

If you can find out what kind of look etc it is before hand you can put all the stuff you *know* you'll be using into a small case/bag so that you've done most of the work before you get there. I do this after bridal trials as well, chuck the stuff I need in my small soft carry all and then the other stuff is there just in case something unexpected arises.


----------



## RachaelP (Dec 17, 2009)

I think Pinkvanilla was saying not bridal, so I'm assuming a photo shoot or similar?  I always arrive early, but to be honest I'm waiting around 99% of the time before the talent arrives anyway so there has always been plenty of time. I think at least 15 mins is good.  If I've hired someone to assist me and I've told the we start at 9am and they arrive at 9am I kind of think that's unprofessional as then we are waiting for them to set up. So work back from the actual start time so you are good to go on time. To be honest even after doing this for years I still get nervous and like to have ample time myself to make sure I'm good to go - and I'd rather knock off earlier!  There are the times that I'm told 60 mins for hair and makeup by a the magazine editor and this can get drastically reduced to 30mins by an impatient photog so if I hadn't have been early to set up then I'd be scrambling for time.  Or locations change which will eat into your time to have the talent ready. If its film then its not unusual for say a 9am start to be pushed back to 11am as they check lighting and such and I'm there twiddling my thumbs, but you have less nerves by knowing you're prepared. I've had call backs to jobs based on being early and set up so it will work in your favour!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks pinkles and Rachael 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The inquiry was in relation to corporate work, so just wasn't really sure what to do there. Thanks so much for the tips, I feel more confident now!!

xx


----------

